# I would love to see pics of adult columbians



## herpgirl2510 (May 6, 2011)

Let's see them.


----------



## laurarfl (May 6, 2011)

Here's Oreo and Chester


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 6, 2011)

_I love seeing that first pic of Chester,...  he looks like he was in the middle of a workout for the ladies and you interrupted his push ups._


----------



## reptastic (May 6, 2011)

I love seeing chester, he is one huge columbian lol, if memory serves correctly i think i remember seeing a pic of him a few years back on a table with an argentine b/w


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 6, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Here's Oreo and Chester



They are so cute, I love seeing pics of them!!


----------



## laurarfl (May 7, 2011)

Probably....Chester came from SnakeCharmer. She couldn't keep him any longer and I have always loved his photos. We worked out a deal and she shipped him to me from CA. He is truly an awesome tegu. He is so slow and laid back, and photos don't really do him justice. I think he is really handsome! He'd like to fancy himself the ladies' man the way he huffs and pursues Oreo. But she really does her best to avoid him, lol. I really should get more pictures. I only have the same ones on my photobucket account.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 8, 2011)

I am sorry I missed the pics they look great. Check out oreo's little teeth I noticed my guys right away he loves to lick his lips.I was curious to see the different build that they have from the argentine. How big are they I am glad to hear some positive feedback about columbians seems all you hear are negative things.


----------



## laurarfl (May 9, 2011)

haha, I never noticed the little teeth before. There's a lot of misinfo out there about Colombians. Half of it probably comes from people who never kept them. If you (you collectively, not you, herpgirl) expect them to be like Argentines, then you will be disappointed. But you appreciate them as they are, then they are great. Mine are friendly, yes they are a bit more skittish at times, and they do eat fruit.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 9, 2011)

I like a little spunky attitude. I have a panther chameleon that I cannot handle he runs whenever I go in the cage and turns black. It is pretty entertaining and is a joke between my husband and I. He is a stinker.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 14, 2011)

I love the teeth! I didn't notice them until now. They're so cute and tiny! But then again, those little things are probably pretty sharp, not so cute then lol.
Laura, I really like how you stated that if you appreciate them as they are they're great.
I haven't owned a colombian but I've had to catch myself and reword what I say at times because of it. I don't think its fair for me to say they make bad pets (which I haven't) if I've never actually been around them. Any species can have its general traits but there are always some that don't fit the stereotypes.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 16, 2011)

I totally agree with you on that, Laura, about how if you can just appreciate them as they are, then they're great! I knew that Colombians had different temperments, so I wasn't expecting my mine to behave like an Argentine. He is so sweet, though, I wouldn't trade him for the world!! I love the interaction we have, and he's never tried or even threatened to bite. Loves to be rubbed for an hour or so even, if he's in his bathtub


----------

